# Rhombeus .



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Whitch rhomby do you think this is?.....I thought guyana but it was sold to me as a black perù..........!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

a rhom is a rhom is a rhom. if it was sold to you as a rhom being collected from peru i would accept that for what its worth. peru is one of the more common locations. just by changing the name or collection point of a fish does not change what the fish already is. it will look the same whether you call if a peru or brazilian rhom even if you call it a vinny rhom it will look the same as it does now. either way nice P.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

AS fan said:


> a rhom is a rhom is a rhom. if it was sold to you as a rhom being collected from peru i would accept that for what its worth. peru is one of the more common locations. just by changing the name or collection point of a fish does not change what the fish already is. it will look the same whether you call if a peru or brazilian rhom even if you call it a vinny rhom it will look the same as it does now. either way nice P.


Nothing more to add


----------

